

How do you validate an email address from a mobile app - irfanp

What is the best way to validate a user's email address during signup in a mobile app without sending them a confirmation email that has to be opened in mobile browser
======
mchannon
Two possible approaches:

First, run it through a parser to verify there's an @, a valid suffix (.com,
.de, etc), resolvable domain, and just hope that they spelled it correctly.

Second, send it an email (maybe just a "thank you for signing up"), and rather
than waiting for the customer to respond, just listen for a "undeliverable as
addressed" reply message, which should be pretty prompt, but not always.

Probably not much else you can do, stopping short of a confirmation email
request.

